# Saudi Work Visa



## aamirawan91 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have heard a lot about saudi embassy rejecting work visas giving reason that the Degree doesn't match the profession. So i'm a bit worried now as i'm gonna go in this process soon. One of my friend's visa got rejected and the embassy stated that his degree (B.tech IT) doesn't match his profession on the visa i.e Computer Programmer.

My contract letter and visa states my profession as "Electrical Engineer" and my Degree is "Bachelor in Engineering Electrical (Electronic" i.e "B.E Electrical (Electronic). Do you think that electronic thing can cause an issue?

Thank you!
Regards,
Aamir


----------



## kratos18 (Apr 23, 2018)

it depends on your agent and luck. I know people with computer engineering degrees who have come on technician visas as recent as last year.


----------

